
American taxpayers paid over $90B more under Trump tax law - whack
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/american-taxpayers-paid-nearly-100-billion-more-to-irs-under-trump-tax-law-194900782.html
======
Fjolsvith
Probably from the newly hired people (you remember, those 7.8% under the
previous administration who were unemployed) who now have taxable income.

